# Apache 1.3.6 und Mod_Rewrite ?



## Funjoy (7. August 2004)

Hallo

Ich weiß das die Frage sicher schon Tausendmal war! "Wie Aktiviere ich mod_rewrite" Ich habe auch zu dieser Frage hier antworten gefunden doch in jeder Antwort die Ich gefunden habe stand drinn man solle

#LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so
#AddModule mod_rewrite.c

in der Config suchen doch sowas existiert in meiner Config nicht statdessen habe ich das hier gefunden:

#LoadModule rewrite_module modules/ApacheModuleRewrite.dll

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich unter mein Apache 1.3.6. Mod_rewrite aktiviere?
sicherlich muss ich auch die führende Raute von:

#LoadModule rewrite_module modules/ApacheModuleRewrite.dll

wegnehmen aber weiter weiß ich auch nicht   

MfG Funjoy


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. August 2004)

Jo....die Raute am Anfang weg...und es sollte aktiviert sein(beim nächsten Apache-Start)

Falls du über .htaccess "rewriten" willst, musst du diese n der htpd.conf ebenfalls angeben.

Gehe dort zum Directory-Abschnitt für dein htdocs-Verzeichnis.

Dort sollte irgendwo stehen:

```
AllowOverride All
```
bzw.


```
AllowOverride FileInfo
```


Falls dies nicht der Fall ist, musst du dies entsprechend ändern.


----------



## Funjoy (7. August 2004)

Hallo

Danke  nun nimmt er schonma die .htaccess an aber nicht den mod_rewrite befehl ich habe folgendes in der .htaccess datei zu stehen

RewriteEngine on 
RewriteRule ^([0-9a-zA-Z]+)/(.*)\.htm$ index.php?target=$2&SESSID=$1

wenn ich dann z.B. 
http://localhost/PHPLINE/ce1a0b99d4cfba69363de5aaa61284a5/HOME.htm
aufrufe ne Fehlermeldung die lautet:
HTTP 400 Ungültige Anforderung

Online funktioniert das ganze aber lokal nicht ?!

kann mir da wer helfen 

MfG Funjoy


----------



## Arne Buchwald (7. August 2004)

Das Aktivieren von mod_rewrite funktioniert natürlich auch nur dann, wenn der Apache gleich mit dem Modul compiliert wurde. Auf deinem Webserver wird das wohl der Fall sein, aber bei dir lokal nicht.


----------



## Funjoy (7. August 2004)

aha und was mach ich nun? 

MfG Funjoy


----------



## Arne Buchwald (7. August 2004)

Apache 1.3.31 neu compilieren, mit mod_rewrite-Unterstützung, s. Google oder Forum-Suche.


----------



## Funjoy (7. August 2004)

Hmm Ich finde nur wie ich es unter Linux kompilieren kann aber ich habe Win XP! kannst du mir sagen wie ich es unter Win XP kompilieren kann? achja Ich habe auch Apache 1.3.6 und nicht Apache 1.3.31 

MfG Funjoy


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. August 2004)

Versuchs mal so:
	
	
	



```
RewriteRule ^([0-9a-zA-Z]+)/(.*)\.htm$ /index.php?target=$2&SESSID=$1
```


Das rote Slash stellt dabei das Basis-Webverzeichnis(htdocs) dar.


----------



## Funjoy (9. August 2004)

Danke das Hat funktioniert *freu*

Ein kleines Problem hat sich dennoch eingschlichen  

undzwar habe ich folgenden Befehl in der Htaccess Datei zu stehen:
RewriteRule ^(.*)\.htm$ /PHPLINE/index.php?target=$1 [QSA]

die Startseite wird z.B. so Includiert:
index.php?target=HOME&SESSID=cb16e0ef6cc053e763a6376594d7cf5e
(Das HOME muss großgeschrieben sein) 

doch wenn ich das dann so mache 
HOME.htm?SESSID=cb16e0ef6cc053e763a6376594d7cf5e

kommt 404 Fehler datei nicht gefunden das liegt daran das Htaccess den Wert HOME kleinbuchstabiert darstellt. Mit strtoupper() konnte ich das in mein PHP Skript beseitigen das Problem, aber vielleicht gehts auch über Htaccess?

MfG Funjoy


----------

